# Fusion Welding!!  This Is So Cool!



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 15, 2015)

http://racecarthings.com/the-power-of-friction-this-weld-is-mind-blowing/



Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 15, 2015)

I wonder how much horsepower you need for this?


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 18, 2015)

Has anyone  seen this before?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah, I saw it done with a piece of 3/4 steel in a Lagun lathe, back in the '70s.  They got it red hot and slammed on the brake.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 19, 2015)

This is how the tool joints are attached to the pipe body to make drill pipe. And the brake isn't used . It just stops when it cools enough to solidify. Noisy too with lots of sparks to start with. Big horse power isn't needed, just a lot of RPM and a large mass chuck to give lots of kinetic energy for the weld.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 19, 2015)

Reeeeeeally....  Hmmmmm...  Sounds like something to try!


Bernie


----------



## AR1911 (Apr 19, 2015)

I did this some years ago to make a collet drawbar. Using a 9" Logan, took a couple of tries to get right. 3rd attempt worked fine, never did come apart. I think I still have it somewhere.


----------



## ome (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice Bernie,
Let us know if you try it. 
How are you doing,
Regards,
Ome


----------



## Bemac50 (Jul 20, 2015)

At my company its called inertia welding we build spools for jet engines this way.
Bill


----------



## bpratl (Jul 20, 2015)

That's neat, thanks for sharing. Never seen it but heard about it.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 20, 2015)

I remember probably back in the late 60's early 70's running across an article in Popular Science, back when you could learn something from it, where a guy welded an extension on a twist drill. IIRC, he spun the drill shank end out from the chuck and used a steady rest very close to support the extension he was welding on. With the tailstock, he applied pressure, and just held it with pliers until he thought it was hot enough, then let go with the pliers, allowing the extension to spin along with the drill. 

It seems like it would work, but I would make a cup and point or something between the extension and the drill to help keep things centered. I may have a go at that, just to see if it works as I remember reading.


----------

